# Vibrant bike colours



## overmind (2 Mar 2020)

I bought my BTwin Triban 3 about 5 years ago. It was an end of line bike as they were phasing out that model. It has an aluminium alloy frame and carbon front forks. I think I paid £250 for it (reduced from £300) which I thought was a bargain.







When you look at the current range of Decathlon road-bikes they are all really bland colours. Even the ones that are blue or red are a darkish hue or only a red or blue streak on a predominantly black or darkish colour. Maybe it is just me but I like vibrant colours. I put a white charge spoon saddle on the bike and it looks absolutely fantastic (fantastic enough for the bloke who nicked it; Lucky for me the white seat was enough for me to spot the guy riding it and I wrestled it back off him).

Presumably, Decathlon have some kind of marketing data to back up their choice of colours, but I personally do not understand why the colours are so dull. Every time I see a bike with nice colours it seems to be very popular. I'm thinking of brands like Bianchi who have that turquoise bike with the black lettering; Absolutely gorgeous!

Perhaps it's just me. Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

I can appreciate brightly coloured bikes and why people like them. I even like to look at them. To date it's not been for me to ride though. Ideally I want black with some subtle colour highlights. Grey works as well again with highlights. My Cervelo is grey with subtle red/maroon flashes and a touch of white. Love it.

Think I'm going to have to bite the bullet in August, the opposite to you, it strikes me so many new bikes are too bright for my taste!!


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Decalthlon bikes must be made by Volvo - their cars are all silvers, greys, blacks with the odd white. My passion red brick is a real novelty.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

Though saying a like black I LOVE this:

https://www.cervelo.com/en/


----------



## Cycleops (3 Mar 2020)

To be fair their MTB bikes are a lot better with flashes of colour, maybe to appeal to a younger buyer.



Perhaps the road bike designers in France or wherever are just dull unadventurous people, who knows.


----------



## brucers (3 Mar 2020)

I find lots of bikes dullish nowadays. The industry seems to favour dark with some artistic colour splashes. If it is bright/garish colours you want, 90's mtb's are great for it and pound for pound better value for the less serious rider.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

I actually quite like white, and it makes it easier to see the dirt when you are cleaning it. Lol


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2020)

Anything other than black  Matt even less so than gloss!

On the decathlon front, a few years back, I got stopped in London when wheeling my Genesis past the Rapha place near Piccadilly - by one of the French marketing chaps from Decathlon who wanted a photo of the bike as he loved the colour so much...as do I!


----------



## taximan (3 Mar 2020)

I have often wondered why bike manufacturers moved away from the flamboyant colours of years gone by, my first bike was a gorgeous flamboyant tangerine colour with contrasting panels and mudguards etc, much more attractive than boring black, silver or grey.


----------



## RegG (3 Mar 2020)

This has to be the best colour.....


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

Quite like my Cube colour.


----------



## betty swollocks (3 Mar 2020)




----------



## Vantage (3 Mar 2020)

Agreed. Bikes for the last couple of years have been bloody dull as hell.
Black frames. Black forks. Black bars, stems, seatposts, saddles, wheels, drive trains, the lot. Its soooooooooo bloody boooooooriiiiiiiiiiing.
One of the reasons I built my own was to do the exact opposite of the industry standard and go bling. I've done everything I can to avoid black on my bike - I even replaced the stock black bolts on the disc brake calipers.
Only thing left to do really is get it repainted at some point. Currently it's a nice metallic blue but it's really dark.
I'm thinking some sort of red atm but it's not a final choice.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

RegG said:


> This has to be the best colour.....
> View attachment 506811


The best colour for an early 70's bathroom suite


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

The current "best bike" is a bit too black but does have flashes of colour to break it up.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2020)

My bikes are all colourful ! I do insist on black grips/bar tape and saddles as with a bit of 'use' the contact points look grubby, and we can't be having that.


----------



## Smudge (3 Mar 2020)

I've always preferred more conservative colours, on my bikes, motorcycles and cars. These colours never date like bright loud colours. They're also less conspicuous when locked up in town.
I don't mind coloured accents, but i prefer the main colours to be black or black with white, or any metallic or gloss dark colours. 
All my bikes have understated colours that i never tire of.... with the exception on one that is bright neon red and tbh the colour grates on me and i'm tempted to get rid of it.


----------



## overmind (3 Mar 2020)

@betty swollocks How much did that custom paint job on your bike cost? It looks fantastic.


----------



## Globalti (3 Mar 2020)

Dull colours are less "polarising" to tastes so should appeal to a wider range of buyers. Living in France in the mid 80s I noticed that most cars were silver, grey or black whereas in Britain we were still buying browns and reds. We've caught up now and you seldom see red.


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2020)

Green, I like green


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> Green, I like green
> View attachment 506830


There you go then.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2020)

I quite like Red and Black 😍


----------



## Donger (3 Mar 2020)

I rather like the idea of personalising bikes with imaginative colour schemes ... if only to make them easier to spot if anyone tries to sell them on after stealing them. I once toyed with the idea of olive drab with Wiggo style roundels and pale blue under surfaces and some back and white stripes on the top tube .... a bit like a Spitfire. The trouble is, my bike looks too nice as it already is:




My next thought to make it unique was to increase the length of the cream colouring on the top tube and have some stickers or sign writing done and covered with a sheet of helicopter tape. I thought it might be nice to add the names of some of the biggest climbs I've done, or something like that, but I can't find any company advertising free-format stickers along those lines.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Mar 2020)

For my sins I do own two mostly black bikes, both gloss (matte looks even worse in my opinion). Although one has yellow flashes and bar tape. It wasn't that I liked the colour black, it just happened to be the right bike at the right price at the time and there was no real choice on frame colour. 

Globalti is right that colour polarises, but I much prefer a vibrant bike, definitely. My wife has a white Giant, daughter has a purple Carrera, and I have an orange Genesis, they're much nicer to look at than a black bike.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> For my sins I do own two mostly black bikes, both gloss (matte looks even worse in my opinion). Although one has yellow flashes and bar tape. It wasn't that I liked the colour black, it just happened to be the right bike at the right price at the time and there was no real choice on frame colour.
> 
> Globalti is right that colour polarises, but I much prefer a vibrant bike, definitely. My wife has a white Giant, daughter has a purple Carrera, and I have an orange Genesis, they're much nicer to look at than a black bike.
> 
> View attachment 506836


You need to lose the black tape on that...silver looks fantastic


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Mar 2020)

I like bright colours, my Ridley Apex was bought simply because I liked the bright yellow finish.

I also like the classic bike manufacturers having special colours; Wilier copper, Bianchi celeste, Bottecchia blue etc.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> You need to lose the black tape on that...silver looks fantastic



Silver???

I am considering different tape, but I'd thought of fitting brown leather tape and putting my worn in Brooks B17 on.... probably compliments the frame colour better.


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Mar 2020)

My Mattolini Corsa, sadly sold to raise funds for a more practical machine.


----------



## Globalti (3 Mar 2020)

Donger said:


> I rather like the idea of personalising bikes with imaginative colour schemes ... if only to make them easier to spot if anyone tries to sell them on after stealing them. I once toyed with the idea of olive drab with Wiggo style roundels and pale blue under surfaces and some back and white stripes on the top tube .... a bit like a Spitfire. The trouble is, my bike looks too nice as it already is:
> View attachment 506834
> 
> My next thought to make it unique was to increase the length of the cream colouring on the top tube and have some stickers or sign writing done and covered with a sheet of helicopter tape. I thought it might be nice to add the names of some of the biggest climbs I've done, or something like that, but I can't find any company advertising free-format stickers along those lines.


Get in touch with Neil at Atlantic Boulevard in Bury, he makes transfers in any design.


----------



## chriswoody (3 Mar 2020)

Most of us on here live in Northern Europe, where there are many months of the year that are drab, grey and overcast. Yet given that, the prevailing colour choice for cars and clothing seems to be for Grey's and Blacks and other muted colours which only serves to make things even gloomier, I really don't get it.

So I'm all for bright colours on my clothes and bikes. My Kona is a particularly bright and fetching matt pale blue. I love it, and it really brightens up my winter's day riding it and looking at it. (Ok, I might be a little bit odd!)


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Silver???
> 
> I am considering different tape, but I'd thought of fitting brown leather tape and putting my worn in Brooks B17 on.... probably compliments the frame colour better.


Yep, picks out the silver accents in the name decal. Fizik, I had grey lizardskins initially but it didn’t wear well


----------



## Baldy (4 Mar 2020)

Nothing dull about my bike.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Mar 2020)

White, green and black gloss, I used to have a white bike that was matt, I got so fed up of it always looking dirty I stripped it, T cut the frame then polished it before I put it back together, the matt finish was a 'mare to keep looking clean, it even looked dirty after a good wash


----------



## Threevok (4 Mar 2020)

Not sure if I would could it "vibrant" but the components help


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2020)

Threevok said:


> Not sure if I would could it "vibrant" but the components help
> 
> View attachment 506958


Lovely shade of green, great looking bike 👍


----------



## Threevok (4 Mar 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> Lovely shade of green, great looking bike 👍



Thanks.

Kinesis call it "Apple Green" and is lovely, but near impossible to match components/clothing to


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Mar 2020)

My Bob Jackson tourer always turns heads, it is a metallic burgundy ( and smells of rich leather). Stay classy.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Mar 2020)

Once upon a time, they knew how to paint bike frames -


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> There you go then.
> View attachment 506831



How many bikes have you got these days Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How many bikes have you got these days Mo?


Erm, it's either 7 or 8. I have lost count.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Erm, it's either 7 or 8. I have lost count.



That makes sense - one for every day of the week and a (possible) spare.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That makes sense - one for every day of the week and a (possible) spare.


Yep, that's what I tell myself. Bit of a pain when they all need different sizes of spares though! This afternoons spin felt such hard work I think a bloomin e bike might not be all that far away!


----------



## Gunk (4 Mar 2020)

The Peter Sagan edition Specialized are pretty cool


----------



## Rusty Nails (4 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Anything other than black  Matt even less so than gloss!
> 
> On the decathlon front, a few years back, I got stopped in London when wheeling my Genesis past the Rapha place near Piccadilly - by one of the French marketing chaps from Decathlon who wanted a photo of the bike as he loved the colour so much...as do I!



I think we have the same great colour Equilibrium, although I have modified the decals:









That is in total contrast to my Datum, but I also like the matt grey:









What it boils down to is I don't spend much time looking at my bikes, especially when riding them.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Mar 2020)

Mine are blue and white and red and white, respectively. 
The Merida is also red and white (new home found for that one). 
The old Pug mixte is somewhere between red and maroon. Free to collector!


----------



## BurningLegs (4 Mar 2020)

Lime green with a glittery shimmer for me. It was heavily discounted though


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Mar 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That makes sense - one for every day of the week and a (possible) spare.



Mrs Tenkay and I have two Brommies each. 
My two are Orange and Black and Red and Black. 
Mrs Tenkay has a Papyrus White, and a sparkly Purple one. 
I reckon 3 more Bromptons and we could have a " Rainbow Collection" 
The B75 is a nice blue, so just need a green one and a yellow one 👍🤔😉


----------



## Inspector Monkfish (4 Mar 2020)

My Roubaix is pretty vibrant with a two Tone orange finish





My other bike is a bit more conservative but I think the yellow on the top tube and inside the forks helps it stand out quite nicely


----------



## Heigue'r (4 Mar 2020)

My bike looks black but when the sun(🤣🤣🤣)shines on it,it is multicoloured.Rainbow black


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Mar 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I think we have the same great colour Equilibrium, although I have modified the decals:
> 
> 
> View attachment 506992



Is that equilibrium the same colour as the Tour de Fer 10 from this year? I can't work it out... it looks so similar.


----------



## wafter (4 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> I've always preferred more conservative colours, on my bikes, motorcycles and cars. These colours never date like bright loud colours. They're also less conspicuous when locked up in town.
> I don't mind coloured accents, but i prefer the main colours to be black or black with white, or any metallic or gloss dark colours.
> All my bikes have understated colours that i never tire of.... with the exception on one that is bright neon red and tbh the colour grates on me and i'm tempted to get rid of it.


Pretty much this tbh.

As a rule I'm fairly "conservative" (boring); monochrome with a few highlights in a single colour are always good, along with more understated colours; dark hues and maybe some pastels but nothing neon or really bright. IMO matt / drab colours look good too - greys and greens for a purposeful, industrial vibe. 

IMO a good rule of thumb is anything more than about 2-3 abundant colours and things start to look a bit of a mess (unless it's intentionally very multi-coloured). Equally trying to make everything look the same colour (usually black) tends to look gash. 

All that said I do happen to love the (not really understated at all) sunburst on the current Genesis Fugio 






As much as I'd like to say non-functional stuff like this doesn't matter to me, I was particularly pleased with my Boardman which is mostly white with grey detailing, small red accents and black components while the bottle cages are black with white and red bits and the Polar head unit white with black and red bits so it all matches 😊


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Mar 2020)

The like is for the like for the Fugio colour scheme, my that's good! 

Don't be coming on a vibrant colour bike thread saying you like monochrome... that's the equivalent of going on a TV thread to say you don't own a TV, or going on a football thread to say you don't like football. Get that Fugio dammit!


----------



## All uphill (4 Mar 2020)

Vantage said:


> Agreed. Bikes for the last couple of years have been bloody dull as hell.
> Black frames. Black forks. Black bars, stems, seatposts, saddles, wheels, drive trains, the lot. Its soooooooooo bloody boooooooriiiiiiiiiiing.
> One of the reasons I built my own was to do the exact opposite of the industry standard and go bling. I've done everything I can to avoid black on my bike - I even replaced the stock black bolts on the disc brake calipers.
> Only thing left to do really is get it repainted at some point. Currently it's a nice metallic blue but it's really dark.
> ...


I think we are thinking similarly @Vantage !


----------



## wafter (4 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The like is for the like for the Fugio colour scheme, my that's good!
> 
> Don't be coming on a vibrant colour bike thread saying you like monochrome... that's the equivalent of going on a TV thread to say you don't own a TV, or going on a football thread to say you don't like football. Get that Fugio dammit!


To be fair the option was there in the OP to disagree with said opinion 

As it happens I don't have a TV or like football - are there other threads on these subjects I can derail too? 

I'd love the Fugio but sadly it's far too expensive and tbh I'm not a huge fan of the composite forks on the steel frame or 1x groupset. Still teetering on the brink of a "dad loves steam engines" green Croix De Fer though


----------



## Rusty Nails (4 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Is that equilibrium the same colour as the Tour de Fer 10 from this year? I can't work it out... it looks so similar.



Believe it is. Mine is about 5 years old.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2020)

On the rare occasions it's clean, my Voodoo Bizango is somewhat vibrant




The rest of the bikes are either raw titanium, matt black carbon or grey.


----------



## Vantage (5 Mar 2020)

All uphill said:


> I think we are thinking similarly @Vantage !
> 
> View attachment 507074



Right down to the cables 
Nice looking bike there @All uphill


----------



## vickster (5 Mar 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Believe it is. Mine is about 5 years old.


Burnt orange, 2013 (I think) Eq 20


----------



## Kestevan (6 Mar 2020)

Red ones go faster.......My new Domane in the fetching "Molten Marble" colour scheme


----------



## confusedcyclist (6 Mar 2020)

My Surly Straggler is in Blueberry Sparkle, at a distance it might pass off as dull, but up close and personal, you can see shimmering speckles. Love it! Before that I had a Surly Disc Trucker frame in baby blue which was also rather fetching.


----------



## Gunk (6 Mar 2020)

Raleigh knew how to paint a bike 30 years ago.


----------



## Ian H (6 Mar 2020)

Two black, two Ti, one each of blue & gold (the latter two both 2nd-hand). I have to decide what colour the next one will be.


----------



## Ashimoto (8 Mar 2020)

Cant beat a loud colour. Mine is neon green and I love it


----------



## Ashimoto (8 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 507301
> 
> 
> View attachment 507302
> ...


Im not really Into road bikes but Ive always had a soft spot for these. I think they're gorgeous. A friend of mine has 2 of em.


----------



## DRM (8 Mar 2020)

I must admit , I do like this


----------



## carpenter (8 Mar 2020)

Kestevan said:


> Red ones go faster.......My new Domane in the fetching "Molten Marble" colour scheme
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 507286


More pictures / whole bike please


----------



## clid61 (12 Mar 2020)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 506814


Was waiting for this to pop up


----------



## SuperHans123 (14 Mar 2020)

My thoughts on the matter (Current bike)


----------



## overmind (1 Apr 2020)

Out of storage and all ready for the summer touring season ... Oh wait. :-(


----------



## All uphill (1 Apr 2020)

SuperHans123 said:


> My thoughts on the matter (Current bike)
> View attachment 508350
> 
> 
> View attachment 508352


What bike is that @SuperHans123 ?

I really like it!


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2020)

I prefer the colour scheme of my newer Triban mainly because it my 'commuter' (what ever a commute is  ) and to me it doesn't stand out as nickable or look too stand out dirty either. Of my painted bikes I do prefer a darker colour with a highlight to contrast it but more important is how it handles.


----------



## figbat (1 Apr 2020)

I believe this is “Judy Yellow”.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> I believe this is “Judy Yellow”.
> 
> View attachment 511945



I rather like that - maybe even better if the stem was silver?


----------



## figbat (2 Apr 2020)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I rather like that - maybe even better if the stem was silver?


Thanks - you can read about it here. It was a project done on a shoestring using bits and pieces; the stem was one I had lying about.


----------



## overmind (2 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Thanks - you can read about it here. It was a project done on a shoestring using bits and pieces; the stem was one I had lying about.



That's really cool. I like the way you were able to replace the 26" wheels with 700c.

I wonder if I could do the same on this bike. Somebody donated it to me because it was unrideable. I managed to do the following and now it rides perfectly.

- non-drive side crank hanging off, needed replacing. Wrong bolts had been used to secure it; replaced with correct bolt
- replaced pedal with some old 2nd-hand ones.
- added dust covers once cranks fixed
- full bottom bracket service, replaced bearings.
- serviced both wheel hubs
- removed, cleaned and serviced freewheel and drivetrain.
- saddle adjusted
- derailleur hanger missing screw/fixing to connect with frame (found spare in box of bits)
- trued/cleaned both wheels
- put talc on innertubes
- serviced brakes and gear inner cables
- re-indexed gears
- missing nibbles on end of several cables. Replaced where necessary


It now rides beautifully and makes a great rat-bike. I might do a DIY custom paint job on it (a la @betty swollocks) but just using masking tape and some cans of spray paint.


----------



## anothersam (3 Apr 2020)

overmind said:


> I bought my BTwin Triban 3 about 5 years ago. It was an end of line bike as they were phasing out that model. It has an aluminium alloy frame and carbon front forks. I think I paid £250 for it (reduced from £300) which I thought was a bargain.
> 
> View attachment 511906
> 
> ...



First, well done on your successful wrestling match. Second, your BTwin and my Langster could be fraternal twins:







though I don’t see any skullage on yours.






The colour of those early Langsters never appealed. It was an impulse buy when I was at a shop getting another bike worked on. Seduced by the ride and price (also talked down £50, to £300), I merely accepted it.

My preferred colour scheme is titanium and black






in part because whenever I see a brilliantly painted bike, great looking though it may be, I worry on the owner’s behalf: what if it gets scratched, as surely it must at some point? <shudder>

These woodgrain paint jobs are pretty cool. Scroll down – a white saddle for you.


----------



## Gunk (3 Apr 2020)

carpenter said:


> More pictures / whole bike please



I’m a bit partial to red, here is my BMC ALR01


----------



## mustang1 (3 Apr 2020)

overmind said:


> I bought my BTwin Triban 3 about 5 years ago. It was an end of line bike as they were phasing out that model. It has an aluminium alloy frame and carbon front forks. I think I paid £250 for it (reduced from £300) which I thought was a bargain.
> 
> View attachment 511906
> 
> ...


Yeah I love the Bianchi Celeste. In fact women bikes have far nicer colours than boring men colour bikes. 
When I was a kid I ha d a Raleigh, uh what's the name, MTB, in cyan colour with pink bubbles. I fitted a bright pink D lock to it. Also used to wear really bright t shirt and shorts.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Apr 2020)

1. This was the result of the idea "somewhere from classic Saviem/ Renault blue to maybe between 5012 & 5015 RAL." Many thanks to Autostrada.




2. This was the result of an idea "dark blue with sparkles." Many thanks to Mario Vaz.


----------



## Gunk (3 Apr 2020)

French Blue, I had a Clio Cup in that colour years ago


----------



## And (3 Apr 2020)

The barbers pole does it for me.....


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Apr 2020)

And said:


> The barbers pole does it for me.....
> View attachment 512434


That is one lovely colour scheme.


----------



## footloose crow (3 Apr 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Yeah I love the Bianchi Celeste.


Apparently the same colour as the Queen of Italy's eyes.


----------



## SuperHans123 (4 Apr 2020)

All uphill said:


> What bike is that @SuperHans123 ?
> 
> I really like it!


It's the Cannondale Treadwell 2
https://www.evanscycles.com/cannondale-treadwell-2-2020-hybrid-bike-EV360894
Got it around 8 months ago from Cycle Store for a bargaintastic £525 (Normally £700)
Changed the tyres to some Continental 32"s and added some mudguards and DMR 'Vault' pedals.


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Apr 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Apparently the same colour as the Queen of Italy's eyes.


Or possibly, her underwear, according to one source.


----------



## anothersam (4 Apr 2020)

“After rumours began concerning how I had chosen the colour of my masterpiece, I was summoned to the royal palace one evening and informed by our magnificent queen herself that she did, in fact, go commando by special request of her consort. I was then sworn to secrecy.”


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2020)

I still need to own a Klein one day, old Gary wasn't a shrinking violet when it came to colours


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Apr 2020)

...This shade of red...


----------



## And (7 Apr 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> That is one lovely colour scheme.


Thanks - it's 11 years old now, still original paint, wheels, groupset, etc, though 'normal' consumables have been replaced


----------



## RoadRider400 (8 Apr 2020)

RegG said:


> This has to be the best colour.....
> View attachment 506811


The more I see this colour the more it reminds me of the colourscheme in Council run swimming pools.


----------



## RegG (9 Apr 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> The more I see this colour the more it reminds me of the colourscheme in Council run swimming pools.


The Councils obviously have very good taste!!


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2020)

Baldy said:


> View attachment 506926
> 
> Nothing dull about my bike.




Are you a Postman.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Apr 2020)

I'm biased, but I've yet to see a colour scheme better than the 2016 Boardman Pro Carbon:





The colour schemes on the subsequent Boardman ranges have been uninspiring at best and were a major factor in me buying the Giant, which also has bright green detailing:





That said, Giant appear to have gone down the same route since.

Both bikes have green dust caps as well, just to set things off nicley.

The Giant replaced this Boardman Road Comp which had a fantastic "liquid mercury" paint job which really popped in the sunlight:





It originally came with white bar tape, which looked fantastic but it was impossible to keep clean.

The Raleigh Amazon I had in the 90s also had a great paint job - I've never seen as much metallic flake in a finish. The base colour was green, but the flake could make it look different colours depending on the angle you looked at it from.

FWIW, I also have a pearlescent orange car (with orange dust caps)


----------



## Baldy (11 Apr 2020)

postman said:


> Are you a Postman.



No, but it's just about the right shade of red. I even managed to get matching panniers.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm biased, but I've yet to see a colour scheme better than the 2016 Boardman Pro Carbon:
> View attachment 514380
> 
> The colour schemes on the subsequent Boardman ranges have been uninspiring at best and were a major factor in me buying the Giant, which also has bright green detailing:
> ...



That Giant is a great colour scheme. Bright loud colours work well juxtaposed with a conservative grey like that.


----------



## Specialeyes (11 Apr 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Once upon a time, they knew how to paint bike frames -
> 
> View attachment 506978


Then they came up with 'Art Decor'...


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> That Giant is a great colour scheme. Bright loud colours work well juxtaposed with a conservative grey like that.



Thanks, it looks even better in the flesh on a sunny day.
It makes it more of a mystery why the colour scheme for the following model year was a washed out blue/grey that would have vanished on a foggy day...


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually quite like white, and it makes it easier to see the dirt when you are cleaning it. Lol


Which you have to do quite a lot!


----------



## Mrs M (12 Apr 2020)

Passed a friendly young man out on our ride today.
He was aboard one of these.
Though it was very smart, looks brighter in person.


----------



## JtB (13 Apr 2020)

Nothing beats a splash of “Celeste”, but it has to be on a Bianchi of course.


----------



## Gunk (13 Apr 2020)

JtB said:


> Nothing beats a splash of “Celeste”, but it has to be on a Bianchi of course.



When my son was younger he had the year 2000 anniversary model with 24” wheels, a really lovely little bike.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Apr 2020)

I like brightly coloured bikes. They are more visible to motorists - in the daytime anyway - so it could be argued that they might be a bit safer. Hard to miss some of them!


----------



## Baldy (14 Apr 2020)

Far too many motorists can't see a dayglow 40ft articulated truck never mind a bike.


----------



## jay clock (14 Apr 2020)

Ridley allows massive colour choice https://www.ridley-bikes.com/customize-your-bike/#/


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Apr 2020)

Personally I like a stealthy look on my 'best' bike, hence why my CAAD10 looks like this. Sorry @vickster I know this offends your eyes 






That said though, I restored this Dawes Stratos a few years back, and I did rather like it's colour scheme, it was certainly a tad different


----------



## Heigue'r (7 May 2020)

Sunshine added a bit of colour today


----------



## Kempstonian (7 May 2020)

Old school colour. Just finished resurrecting this:


----------



## Kestevan (9 May 2020)

carpenter said:


> More pictures / whole bike please


Taken a while, but get there in the end.....









Tbh the photos don't really do it justice, it's much more sparklier in real life 😍


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 May 2020)

...from last year: newly powder coated (sunglasses needed!) alongside some painted beach huts... 
p.s. the owner, while cycling with red panniers, has been stopped in the street by people looking for their post...


----------



## wheresthetorch (9 May 2020)

Celeste celeste celeste celeste celeste.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 May 2020)

wheresthetorch said:


> Celeste celeste celeste celeste celeste.
> 
> View attachment 521107


Timeless colour. Beautiful.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Timeless colour. Beautiful.


Yes, its a shade of blue that nobody seems to dislike. I can't imagine a Bianchi in any other colour that would look as good. (I expect some on here might put me straight on that!)


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2020)

Heigue'r said:


> View attachment 520615
> 
> 
> View attachment 520616
> ...


I've got a Specialized Vita with that. It's nice when the sun catches it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2020)

wheresthetorch said:


> Celeste celeste celeste celeste celeste.
> 
> View attachment 521107


It is "Too" celeste. Needs white panels on the seat, down and head tubes. And ditch that fork for a chromed Columbus SLX one.

Sorted.


----------

